# Can someone tell me what is wrong with this fish?



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

Symptoms:listless, tail shredded a bit, stringy white poop, barely swims.

Tank water parameters:
10 gallon
Temp:78F
ph:7
Nitrates:0
Nitrites:0


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

About the only thing I can think of would be a possible internal parasite. Symptom: stringy white poo.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.Get her on some garlic or antiparasitic food as soon as you can.Also treat everyone in the tank for it as well.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It is unusual for Nitrates to be 0 except in an uncycled tank. Have you tested for Ammonia?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have a test for ammonia, but I ordered the API Freshwater Master Testing Kit and it should be here today. Otherwise the fish has improved, it is swimming around now though it does look thinner.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Glad the fish is looking better. How long has the tank been running for?


----------



## wobbles (Jul 4, 2011)

About a month and half here, I had it for 5 months at my old place.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I see, did you replace most/all of the water when you moved, that would account for 0 nitrates. your tank is probably going through a mini/full cycle from being moved. What did you do with the filter during the change over? did you keep the media damp, replace it etc?


----------

